# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  TRT Cream on scrotum using Androforte 2%

## mrmcqueen

Hi everyone,

I was told by an "authority" that you are not meant to put cream on your scrotum. However, I am using Lawleys Androforte 2% and it is meant for the scrotum. Would there be any reason why this would be bad? if any?
Bit if background. I am 39 and was suffering from symptoms of low T. low energy, no gains in the gym, low libido etc. However, I would get morning erections. My T levels tests were just under "average" I started using the cream and a Dr told me to get off it and said that due to my levels without T, low dose cream would only bring me back to original levels. So I stopped. Then soon after, I started getting panic attacks, blushing bad... really bad all the time, low confidence. 
Now, I take ALL the best sports and anti aging supplements ALA, CoQ10, Omega 3, amazing multi vitamin, acetyl l carnitine, B complex, I eat really good, low carb and don eat junk. I get enough sleep too. Don't smoke or drink.
Anyhow, I was checking out stuff on google and I think I was suffering andropause . So, I went back on the cream and now I feel A LOT better. I don't blush, more confident. However, my libido isn't really there like I thought. Don't really think of sex, where as I use to think of sex often.
so, couple questions;
when should I test me T levels? around 4 week mark?
should I get them tested in the morning BEFORE or after I put the cream on or it doesn't make any difference?
even though I am on TRT, why would I still not have much of a libido? I can get an erection no problems, but I don't think of sex much.
I am taking .5ml of cream on my scrotum from the androforte2% cream. when will I know if it is enough or not enough... when I get tested?

Thanks in advance!


I can't post the site now cause I'm a new member and for spam reasons. but you can good androforte 2% it is an Australian company called Lawleys.

----------


## sirupate

That cream sounds interesting. I know that the medical literature says not to put the gel on your scrotum, but they never say why not to do that. I suspect that your scrotum adsorbs the gel better than other areas of skin on your body and many guys apply some gel there to get a "boost" in T levels.

My urologist told me that as long as your T levels are high enough, that low libido is likely being caused by something else...stress,other health concerns, etc.

Have your blood taken in the afternoon, assuming that you are applying the cream in the morning after your shower. Before you apply the cream would be good too. Just don't get your blood drawn right after you apply the cream.

And...welcome to the site! Lots of learn here as we all journey through the TRT experience.

----------


## zaggahamma

so you are acting alone from your doctor?

never heard of that cream but your stating its working...u can test your blood anytime...test for estadiol as well...

read up on the stickies and other old posts ...

what was your idiots doctors counter treatment when stating to go off? of is he such a coksucker that he just said go off for no reason...

keep us posted

----------


## steroid.com 1

You can get tested, using a cream of course, in about 2 weeks from start of the therapy.

Get tested 2 hours from the time you apply the cream as well; AM or PM really doesn't make much of difference as long as it's 2 hours from application.

Read the stickies at the top of the forum for what blood panels to get tested.

Unless otherwise prescribed, rubbing Testosterone cream into your scrotum can increase the amount of Testosterone into the blood stream than what the cream was made for and could impact E2 levels in a negative way. Also, the scrotum has a great deal of 5-AR so you could get very high levels of DHT as well...that's not a good thing for some men. 

Libido is very complex and driven by many things and well beyond just Testosterone levels so keep that in mind and have reasonable expectations.

----------


## ecdysone

With the gels/creams you can get tested as soon as 5 days if you want to make an earlier dose adjustment. 

I think the main reason most of the manufactures don't want you to apply it to the scrotum is because of local irritation: most contain alcohol and will severly dry out the skin, but that's not true for all of them.

----------


## zaggahamma

one for anytime

one for 2 weeks 

one for 5 days

YOU GET THE PICTURE

----------


## steroid.com 1

> With the gels/creams you can get tested as soon as 5 days if you want to make an earlier dose adjustment. 
> 
> I think the main reason most of the manufactures don't want you to apply it to the scrotum is *because of local irritation*: most contain alcohol and will severly dry out the skin, but that's not true for all of them.


Reminds me of a guy who posted here a ways back stating how he shaved his balls one day when he got out of the shower and then immediately applied a gel (gels tend to have a higher concentration of alcohol) to his sack...said how we started screaming in pain as it felt like someone put a flaming torch to his sack...LOL!

----------


## Times Roman

there are TWO types of creams, one you can ONLY apply to the scrotum, the other you apply anywhere EXCEPT the scrotum. The type that you do NOT apply to the scrotum has a type of chemical in there that will make the absorption of test more effective through all the various layers of the skin. I forget which chemical, but it works very similar to DMSO and drives the test into the blood stream quicker and more effectively. Since the scrotum has only a few thin layers of skin, and is very sensitive, you do not use this type there. It would be an irritant AND be too effective in driving in test into the bloodstream, making your blood plasma levels too high. Therefore, the type that you apply to the scrotum does NOT have this chemical agent.

----------


## jasc

I've applied Androgel n Testim to my scrotum for that little extra boost.. all I noticed was burning and a red sac.. Now 1 time I applied a second coat to the scrotum a few min after the first coat had dried, lemme warn you.. don't try this.. I was hobbled over in pain for a few minutes n it felt like my whole sac was raw skin with pure alcohol dumped on it.. I have a high pain tolerance but this brought me right to my knees.. My sac was all red n inflamed and hurt like hell for 2 days after.. lol

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I've applied Androgel n Testim to my scrotum for that little extra boost.. all I noticed was burning and a red sac.. Now 1 time I applied a second coat to the scrotum a few min after the first coat had dried, lemme warn you.. don't try this.. I was hobbled over in pain for a few minutes n it felt like my whole sac was raw skin with pure alcohol dumped on it.. I have a high pain tolerance but this brought me right to my knees.. My sac was all red n inflamed and hurt like hell for 2 days after.. lol


Maybe it was you that I was referring to...God that had to hurt like shit!

----------


## mrmcqueen

Wow... Thanks guys for the many responses. I am pretty impressed with the wealth of information on this board.

Ok... so, yes I guess I am acting alone. I live in Japan and its even more back in history regarding understanding to TRT than what the West is. Unfortunately I am not in a big city in the US or Australia where I can search for a Doc with an open mind and a brain. We all know the stigma with TRT.
I went to a Dr here in Japan and he had no idea. Very few do. In Tokyo there are some anti aging Drs that deal with this, but I am far from there.
Ill be going to San Diego in a few weeks so might even go to a good anti aging Dr that specializes in this sort of stuff (you guys know of any clinics in San Diego?).
Anyhow, sometimes, we are our own best Doctors. I have been misdiagnosed by Docs a few times, so has my father, and my Uncle died by skin cancer cause a Doc said no need to take the mole off, its not cancer.
Still, I do have respect for Doctors, don't get me wrong. But there are good ones and shit ones.
The symptoms I had just SUCKED, getting red faced/flushes when I talk to people was screwing with me big time. Soon as I started back on TRT 98% went away. Psychological or Physiological??? not sure, but its working.
However, I certainly won't just rub cream on my nuts and hope for the best. Ill be getting tests done and monitoring this closely - and hopefully getting advice from good folk such as you guys!
The doctor I was talking about (cannot say name) but is famous, and I would imagine some of you guys (especially in the bodybuilding and power lifting community) would know him. He is very knowledgable. But, I believe he was wrong. You can be knowledgable etc but still get it wrong.
gdevine, what is E2? 
The Dr I mentioned about did say however if I were to continue its good to have a break after three months and take clomid and HCG for a month and then do another cycle of TRT for three months. Is clomid and HCG injections? (I hate injections) so that I don't totally shut down my testicles natural ability.
Thanks in Advance!

----------


## steroid.com 1

Just Google "San Diego anti aging doctors"and you'll have your choice of Physicians. 

There is a very well known TRT Practitioner in San Diego...look for him!

----------


## Vettester

> I've applied Androgel n Testim to my scrotum for that little *extra boost*..


Not to get carried away on a hijack, but I'm just curious what your thinking is? Not sure what your rationale is by applying it directly down there and thinking it will add any "boost"? It's not like gel or even cyp has any positive effect on the testicles. It does absolutely nothing for endogenous production no matter where it's applied!! Please, don't get any wild ideas with the HCG ! LOL  :Bb3stooges:

----------


## JD250

I'm not rubbing ANYTHING on my sack.....sheeeesh!! Why not rub it in your eye, probably absorb fast there too?  :Smilie:  No chemicals on my balls!!!

----------


## mrmcqueen

Hi gdevine, can you give me his name in San Diego, or clinic name?
Thanks

----------

